# Poison and embalming containers



## Silverback (Oct 6, 2011)

I am wondering if you can ever count on getting a bottle clean enough to drink from it? One that previously had embalming fluid or Marks Poison?

 Thanks. SB


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 6, 2011)

I have one question... Is it worth the risk? [8D][]

 Welcome to the forum... We're all weirdos here, so I think you're in the right place... [][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 6, 2011)

Try THIS  ...it might be your only hope.. []


----------



## Silverback (Oct 6, 2011)

I guess it does sound pretty weird.... 

 I was looking to put together a "mad scientist" bartender Halloween costume ... with of course his special potions for his special guests...


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 6, 2011)

You should make some spooky paper labels and tape 'em to slicks..


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 6, 2011)

You really are being authentic, huh... I say go for it... What's the worst that could happen? [&:]


----------



## Silverback (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah, I know... <SHHHHSHHSHSH> I was looking for something more realistic.... Guess I go the safe route...


 <SHSHSHSHSHSH> = wind coming out of sails... 

 Thanks for the help.
 SB


 BTW - Uncle has a shot business for blasting paint, etc. If you dont want to cut your own copper you can buy it at http://pelletsllc.com


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 6, 2011)

Ahhhhh  give a shot whats the worst that could happen, ya get a little sick so what,you just took a mouth full of history man!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 6, 2011)

I drink soda out of a 1870 SODA  bottle,its real clean


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah, I have a hutch with a very well-preserved spring stopper and gasket. I cleaned it out, loaded it with soda, and it sealed perfectly! Tasted pretty good too. []

 If you soak the bottles in a few solvents (99% Isopropyl or denatured alcohol, and then perhaps acetone), you should remove whatever trace contents may remain, and kill all the microbes at the same time.


----------



## carobran (Oct 7, 2011)

id just put some amonia in them,slosh it around good,maybe let it sit for a while..............then wash the amonia out _real_ good[][]


----------

